# Decapeptyl - bleeding?



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, Just wondered if Decapeptyl would cause bleeding? I'm on a short protocol started on cycle day 2 it's now day 10 and for last 2 days I've had bleeding proper red, not very heavy but enough to fill a panty liner, I took my last shot today as I'm due to do HCG trigger tomm.

My clinic said they will not do transfer if I'm bleeding and instead freeze eggs, I'm trying to go through a process of elimination if it's the drugs, I'm also on puregon and menopur! I was also on clexane but stopped that couple of days ago.

I also have a hydrosalpinx so it could be any of these 
Thanks for any help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Very difficult to say for sure what the cause could be. The drugs used in ART procedures will disrupt the natural menstrual cycle but will not necessarily prevent bleeding from occurring. Any bleed that does occur could last for longer due to the residual effects of the Clexane that you were also taking.


Hopefully this won't prevent transfer but your clinic are the only people who can advise you regarding this. Fingers crossed it goes to plan though


----------

